# How did you get rid of your man boobs?



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Question for all the guys here.


Did you ever experience having man boobs or chest fat? If so, how did you get rid of it?

It didn't really bother me because I could still have a satisfying sexual relationship with women but now... I don't know... something just occurred within me...

I want these boobies out now. I'm now doing cardio exercises to lessen overall body fat.

Any tips, brethren? Thanks.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Cardio is only part of the battle in losing weight. Poor eating habits can easily defeat your purpose, and gaining muscle (strength training) can be helpful. But the diet is the biggest part of all of this. My morning coffee with 2 cream and 2 sugar = a 4 km run. About 300 calories each.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chasethislight (Jul 8, 2011)

Cardio is indeed the only way, fix your diet as well.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Diet mostly. As the old saying goes 'you are what you eat'?


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not at all a fan of the targeted fat loss, but there often is another option for man boobs, depending on the general shape of the area around your chest. I've worked out since my teenage years, and largely got started because I already had thick chest muscles, yet small shoulders. This was genetic.

If you have man boobs, its also likely that the chest will look 'fatter' than the other areas even when the cardio loss kicks in, so work on developing the shoulders and back to compensate. Just don't go overboard. Sometimes, though, its because the bottom of the chest is bigger, while the top shows bone. Here, even a full development of the chest and shoulder tie-in will help.

With 30 years of working out, I've noticed that almost everyone has a deficiency in the chest, back, shoulders region, yet many will work them all the same. Sometimes, if this is something that bothers you, you need to work on balancing the area out.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There is a distinct difference between out of shape, overweight man boobs, and having a condition called gynecomastia.

I'll assume you are talking about the former.
For the fastest results, you need to incorporate strength training. 
As Halien said, spot reduction is a myth. However, you can substantially impact the appearance of an area, particularly the chest, by toning and strengthening the underlying muscle. Push ups, barbell or dumbell presses, dumbell flys, dips.

Continue with the cardio but add in resistance training.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Low intensity cardio did it for me. Keeping the heart rate (45-60% max) aerobic low enough to favor metabolizing fats over glycogen.

However I do know one guy who does more cardio, eats better than I do and is skinnier than me who still has man boobs. Perhaps he has gynecomastia as Deejo mentioned.


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

I'm going against the grain here. Mark's Daily Apple
Spot reduction does not work, you must drop your BF%. Diet and resistance training all the way.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Five things:
1 Diet. 
2 Resistance exercise
3 Cardio
4 Perseverance
5 Patience.

The first three are what you have to do, 4 is what you have to keep applying, and 5 because the results take time. Depending on how out of shape you are, how much effort you can apply (it gets better, honest!) and some genetic / biochemical things that may or may not conspire against you, you may not achieve noticable results for months.

Not trying to discourage you, but to tell you it's a "long game" - and one you can't stop playing, unless you want to go back!

Good luck:smthumbup:


----------



## MyTwoGirls (May 31, 2011)

Old school push ups work the best..you start by doing as many as you can even if it is only 2 or 3 but gradually keep doing them..and everyday..do about 3-5 sets and there will be a toning of the pec area..weight training in your own house 3 to 4 times a week, lifting from the shoulders to above the head starting with 5 reps and 3 sets gradually building up the reps will definitely get results..not over night but it will happen if you stick it out..throw in sit ups and you have a start..cardio if you have time.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

It seems gynecomastia is caused by hormones... I'm an average weight guy (5'9", 170lbs) and have been way too sedentary for the past 5 years. I also have become depressed, innefectual, lower sex drive and while my body is generally a decent physique for the past couple years the flabbiest part of my body has been around my nipples - underlying muscle is not massive but somewhat firm, my little pubescent manboobs just kind of "slope away" from my chest a little, it is embarrasing and makes my my nipples visible all the time even through sweaters  Anyways, I've had other issues that I think relate to androgen levels and I'll be inquiring with my physician about test levels, just want to know what you guys think


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah, just chest fat I guess, but still feeling like low test is a contributor. I've been working out and the muscle underneath is getting better but the fat is all right there, and now it seems like the last place it will come off. When W separated and I found out about her infidelity I dropped almost 20lbs, liked the body I saw underneath there cept for the little titties, lol...


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

How is your alcohol consumption??
I notice this what affects me


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

my alcohol consumption is pretty low, though with the hotter weather it's been hard to turn down a cold beer, even during the week. Doesn't seem to correlate to manboobs though.

I guess it does all comes down to calorie consumption, just when I was younger fat would first go to other places first, nor did I have all the other affects I'm experiencing that I think are related to low testosterone, that's why I'm wondering how likely it could be caused to a hormonal imbalance.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I drink occasionally like once in a month, with only two glasses of beer.


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

If you are concerned about low T go and get tested .
Heavy compound movements help T production Squats,Pull ups ,sprints,burpees.

cruciferous vegetables reduces estrogen production - eat cabbage, brussel sprouts, broccoli and cauliflower


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks LFC... I've followed the low test threads on here, have made an appointment to see my physician for referrals. Will add the tips to my "androgen recovery" checklist...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Given the previous thread about the women on the talk show talking about a man and his penis being chopped off...

Hopefully a woman didn't chop the man boobs off?...

Not funny? Come on, it was kind of funny.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Given the previous thread about the women on the talk show talking about a man and his penis being chopped off...
> 
> Hopefully a woman didn't chop the man boobs off?...
> 
> Not funny? Come on, it was kind of funny.


Funny? Sick. Very sick.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Trenton, 1) bad joke 2) you are still trying to exploit any humor you find in that poor guy whose wife mutilated him?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

AFEH said:


> Funny? Sick. Very sick.


Yes but still funny.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Lon said:


> Trenton, 1) bad joke 2) you are still trying to exploit any humor you find in that poor guy whose wife mutilated him?




Shame me and then move on.


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

do breast feeding for a while. i seen many women boobs shrinks due to that. start with one breast feeding machine lol


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine got bigger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure what I can do. I am down to 12.5% body fat at 46+ years of age. I do pectoral fly machine every other day at the Y. I am running 6-7 days a week.

Any additional suggestions to getting rid of man boobies and have a flatter chest.

Thanks


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you read through this.

Can't spot reduce,limit alcohol,eat more Cruciferous,get tested for T levels,Up theheavy compound movements,don't expect it too happen overnight


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

DennisNLA said:


> Not sure what I can do. I am down to 12.5% body fat at 46+ years of age. I do pectoral fly machine every other day at the Y. I am running 6-7 days a week.
> 
> Any additional suggestions to getting rid of man boobies and have a flatter chest.
> 
> Thanks


Maybe half of the weightlifters you ask will tell you that flys will work. I'm of the other half. Flys have a place when pecs already have depth of muscle. I never found that they built muscle mass alone, unless you are in your 20s or 30s and can handle the really big weights. I'd suggest high rep pushups mixed with medium grip bench press. I'm your age. Mix this up over time to see what really works for you.

As we age, some of us carry more fat here. You have to shape the chest to blend in the fat.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

This is a good thread. Thanks guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

As a few others have suggested:

Diet
Weight training
Cardio

You need all three for it to work. I've gone from 205 to 170 lbs and lost 6 inches in my waist. It's taken several years to get there. But, I dropped the last 10 lbs since March 1, 2011. 

Also, you need to check on your T levels. If you have low T, it will be difficult to do the weight training and cardio. And proper T levels will help with weight loss as your body will respond better to the weight training.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Man boobs can have several causes - excess fat, not enough exercise is common, but a lot of guys have gynecomastia and actually have substantial amounts of breast tissue, this is easily identified by lumps behind one's nipples. This is most common during adolescence and often fixes itself.

Some men find the only solution is plastic surgery, google gynecomastia photos and you'll see before and after pictures.

There is also the possibility of breast cancer in men, this will be tied to lumps somewhere in the breast. I don't think the OP is likely to have gynecomastia or BC, just bringing this up as a remote possibility since most of guys never imagine having the latter, and it is very rare.
See

Male Breast Cancer Statistics, Symptoms, Signs, Facts, Causes and Treatment by MedicineNet.com

And then there is this guy:

Brian Zembic - Blackjack Player - Man with $100,000 Breasts


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

by divorcing my wife she acted like a man and had boobs.



just a joke. that just popped into my mind when I read the title of this thread.


----------



## disappointed123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have found that if you have not been exercising in a very long time you need to start out with a simple full body workout 3 days a week and add in at least 20 minutes of cardio 3-4 days a week. With a simple full body workout, you need to use compound movements. Dont listen to these 'mens health' magazines that say you can have a ripped abdomen by doing 1000 crunches. 

I have been working out for a long time, and rotate my exercises from full body to splits every few months, this helps to keep your muscles from getting 'bored' with the same stuff.. Be sure to warm up with light weights/high rep for each exercise. 
A simple full body workout would be:

Dumbbell benchpress - 3 sets of 8
barbell squats - 3 sets of 8
overhead press - 3 sets of 8
pullups (or pulldowns) - 3 sets of 8
situps/crunches - 3 sets of 15

cardio!

That pretty much gets your whole body. Switch up the squats for deadlifts every other workout. Once you feel you have gotten the hang of these exercises - throw in some olympic style lifts like the clean and press, or power cleans.. clean and press will absolutely wear you out.. Just do it right, or you are in for a world of pain. Another tip - try to keep your workouts to under an hour.. After about an hour you begin to overproduce cortisol - which will cause muscle to begin to be used as fuel.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

disappointed, that routine is almost exactly what I've been doing. I started out doing a few isolation weight exercises, after a couple weeks of that changed up to compound exercises. I haven't been doing any stomache exercises because I hate them and it has been so much easier to stay motivated by not even worrying about it. Once I get my muscle mass up a little more I will have the enthusiam to keep toning, and then maybe do more cardio or intervals.

I try to do weights every other day, sometimes every third day. Problem now is I don't have enough weight and I'm getting up to 11 or 12 reps, I've been looking for a good used set of adjustable dumbells, but I haven't found anything locally guess I may just have to get a dumbell stand and buy more bars and plates (or else improvise?)


----------



## LFC (Jul 14, 2010)

Do what you hate your body probably needs it most.
Have it all! = Have it all


----------

